# Best joiner blades to use with resin



## KCW (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello, been using my joiner to shave down the blanks I have been doing and seems like the resin is just destroying the blade. Any suggestions on blades would be extremely helpful.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2016)

Belt sander.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KCW (Feb 3, 2016)

That's what I'm using.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2016)

KCW said:


> Hello, been using my joiner to shave down the blanks I have been doing and seems like the resin is just destroying the blade. Any suggestions on blades would be extremely helpful.


Is the resin actually chipping/dulling the blades? or just gumming them up?


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2016)

I've got to agree on belt sander or 9-12 inch disc sander as the way to go, I'm using 60-80 grit belts and wheels from Norton that I buy at my local welding/metalworking supply. If you are going to use a Jointer, I'd probably consider going to a Shelix head with carbide cutters but that's a spendy investment. Otherwise a bandsaw with a 12-14tpi blade does a nice clean cut on resin and stabilized blanks as well if you have the material to spare to take off a thin slice.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2016)

I use my jointer because I do have a spiral cutter on it. But if I didn't I'd use my benchtop belt sander.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2016)

I think blanks are way too short to be used on jointer!!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I think blanks are way too short to be used on jointer!!



I clean up my pen blanks on mine.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I clean up my pen blanks on mine.



OMG  Now I know why they call ya stubby...........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2016)

Well, I do use a push block. And I must also emphasize I have my jointer perfectly adjusted. It could be very dangerous for a newbie to attempt it and I don't suggest it until you have many hours on one and also can set one up properly in your sleep. 

Don't do as I do, do as I say.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chanser123 (Feb 3, 2016)

I clean up all my blanks I stab on mine as well. Its just a benchtop jointer but seems to work well with the two push handles


----------



## KCW (Feb 3, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Is the resin actually chipping/dulling the blades? or just gumming them up?


Brand new blades, did four that went great, fifth one was chipping up the block and jumping around like the blades were damaged


----------



## KCW (Feb 3, 2016)

it just seems like the resin destroys the blades really fast. Will stick with the belt sander

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 4, 2016)

I use a drum sander. Heck of a lot easier to keep them squared up.


----------

